# Moldy Soffits after 1 year



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This why I mentioned paint quality as a possible issue:

http://www.environix.com/mold/attic/soffits/


----------



## Hodgsonk (Mar 28, 2019)

Plaisted, did you ever resolve what was causing this problem?


----------

